# Kioti LK 3054



## kywriter (Jan 10, 2012)

My husband and I have a lot to learn.  On our tractor's instrument panel, we are just not sure what each of the symbols stand for. For example, the first one is an arrow pointed left and the next one is a gas pump. Looking at the photos can you tell me what each of them are for. I know the arrows are for left/right....and I know the gas pump has to do with the fuel. The lightning bolt ? Is one for oil ? What about the one after the lightning bolt ? Thank you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oil pressure, alternator and the last one is kinda hard for me to make out, but I suspect that it's an emergency brake indicator or PTO indicator but it even looks like a radiator, so it could be an idiot light for overheating. Got a clearer picture?


----------



## kywriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Tractor Beam: Thanks for the reply. After the tractor runs for awhile, the lightning bolt (alternator, I guess) comes on and stays on. Any thoughts on why ? My husband just put a new alternator on it and hasn't run it many hours (approx 3) plus he installed a new battery. The old battery died. The battery that WAS in it would not take any charge, so I am wondering if the alternator may be discharging---and caused the previous battery to die. I appreciated your advice/comments.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you have booklet?
Maybe Kioti site has section you could download etc.
Sorry not much help since I have Kubota.


----------

